
Ask HN: Did you feel knowledgable enough to work after education? - SpazzyAdam
I have just graduated and started applying for jobs, but i feel like i&#x27;m not smart enough.
======
smt88
This is a common feeling. People call it imposter syndrome. It's completely
normal. Most companies know that new grads aren't going to be great at their
jobs right away, and they'll provide on-the-job mentorship and training.

